

A parasite has taken up residence within Android - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/a-parasite-has-taken-up-residence-within-android/

======
ignostic
So the summary is: Home is horrible and people hate it, but some people might
like tight Facebook integration in the future... so Google is going to close
Android.

I don't think the claims are well-supported, unless the author's "personality"
counts as support.

------
tartuffe78
This guy seems a bit out of touch with how Android works, though this just
seems to be link bait for whatever this site is about.

Sure they could begin discriminating against apps in Google Play to promote
their business goals, but how Is Google going to ask for the source code back?

------
Zigurd
This blog post was written in Bizzaro World. It draws a strange set of
conclusions.

Facebook is unattractive to a lot of people for being intrusive, for
containing a lot of junk content, and for exposing how much one's friends
waste time on terrible casual games.

But Facebook Home is the harbinger of a new and vastly more ambitious kind of
mobile software systems, and Android is the platform for these more powerful
systems. Just because the subject matter is vapid, and the first version
imperfect (WHY will it not install on my Nexus 4??), doesn't mean it's not
very important to the future of mobile software.

Android is flexible for a reason, and has benefitted from flexibility. This
blogger apparently thinks Amazon Kindle Fire is some betrayal of Android. It
is, however, highly compatible with Android applications at Kindle Fire's API
level and lower. Kindle Fire also prevented Apple running away with the tablet
business before Google was ready.

------
jamespo
what a strange article

